
Ask HN: What secure personal file hosting solution do you use? - whoyawn
Been in need of a solution, but I don&#x27;t want to go through the trouble of setting up my own servers. Also don&#x27;t want to trust my information with Dropbox or Google. I&#x27;ve tried Keybase, but it&#x27;s still buggy, and I&#x27;ve been thinking of trying SpiderOak. Any thoughts?
======
mikebos
It depends :-) Want to get to your files without being reliant on a toolchain?
Go with a standard provider, I'm not sure what your objection is to google or
dropbox, but there are a lot of fish in that sea like tresorit to cater to
niche markets. If it's a security thing always question if the photos of your
kitten are really that critical compared to the chosen solution. And as always
if a government agency is your concern you're doing it wrong.....

If the toolchain doesn't bother you use cryptomator or something like that and
just pick some storage where ever.

------
m52go
Dropbox, but first encrypted with Cryptomator.

------
cdnsteve
Check out backblaze.com, I don't use them but heard of many web hosting
providera using them for backups. They unlimited personal account for $5/mo

------
quickthrower2
External HDD in a fireproof safe.

~~~
orcs
Just out of interest because I've never thought of this before. Would this
protect the content from the heat of a good going fire?

~~~
dangerface
They are supposed to and apparently work well, they do nothing to stop a thief
so the fire safety is all they are good for.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2guvwQvElA8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2guvwQvElA8)

------
auxym
With dropbox dropping support for all non-ext4 filesystems on Linux, I've
recently moved my stuff to a NextCloud instance.

------
auslegung
Keybase.

I think if you password protect a file before uploading it to Dropbox or
GDrive then it’s reasonably safe, is that true?

~~~
craftyguy
> password protect a file

Completely depends on what encryption is being used... There are still
applications/developers out there that think rolling their own (keybase) is a
good idea (it's not).

------
craftyguy
Syncthing, with regular encrypted backups via duplicity to S3 storage.

------
ibnishak
Syncthing. Backed up to gdrive after encrypting with borf

------
Zezima
Keybase (KBFS)

------
mayamatrix
Next Cloud

------
striker_axel
ownCloud

